# It's Official!! Canada Border Opening to US Citizens!



## fished-out

At last! Direct quote: "_U.S. citizens who have been vaccinated for at least 14 days and meet other entry requirements may cross the northern border starting at 12:01 a.m. on Aug. 9, the Public Health Agency of Canada said_." Unvaccinated kids under 12 accompanied by a fully vaccinated parent can also enter. August can be great for smallmouth north of Toronto. Believe I may go if I can work it out. Unfortunately, some of the grandchildren will be back in school by August 9th with the rest of them going back to school in mid August.


----------



## privateer

how are they going to validate the vaccinated? the paper documents given at the injection locations are easily duplicated and created...


----------



## fished-out

privateer said:


> how are they going to validate the vaccinated? the paper documents given at the injection locations are easily duplicated and created...


I know you have to use an app prior to going to upload the proof and you still have to be tested before going, but I don't know what the proof of vaccination is yet. All I got was a little CDC card that showed the date and both shots. However, there's a penalty if you're caught cheating: _"According to the Canadian government, anyone who submits false information on a vaccination status form could be liable to a fine of "up to $750,000 or six months imprisonment." " _I think they'd throw the book at anyone they catch--I think anyone who would risk it for a few fish would have to be a moron.


----------



## loomis82

Yeah no thanks. I'm sure some will be happy but Canada can keep their fish until I can come over on my terms. With or without putting something in my body


----------



## c. j. stone

loomis82 said:


> Yeah no thanks. I'm sure some will be happy but Canada can keep their fish until I can come over on my terms. With or without putting something in my body


X2!


----------



## Bullet Bob

I agree wth Loomis why would anyone want to go to a country like that, where your business s your business.. let them keep their oppression to themselves.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Can't wait, I'm ready to go. I miss Parry Sound and Pointe Au Baril. Plus seeing the relatives in Toronto.


----------



## fished-out

My entire family got the vaccine, including grandkids, so we're ready to go! Last time (2019), had an absolute blast! Given the latest Covid surge and the way it seems to focus on the unvaccinated, these border crossing restrictions could last for years.


----------



## loomis82

You do know that the only reason it is the unvaccinated people getting covid is because they arent reporting the ones who get covid that are vaccinated. My wifes good friend is a nurse she told us and has witnessed it many times if your vaccinated but have covid signs they arent testing you for it. So go figure it shows the unvaccinated people are the ones who are getting it. Just saying


----------



## privateer

loomis82 said:


> You do know that the only reason it is the unvaccinated people getting covid is because they arent reporting the ones who get covid that are vaccinated. My wifes good friend is a nurse she told us and has witnessed it many times if your vaccinated but have covid signs they arent testing you for it. So go figure it shows the unvaccinated people are the ones who are getting it. Just saying


also if you have been vaccinated and get a "cold" you are not in panic mode. so you don't even go to the dr or bother to get tested...

also if you listen to the reports, very subtle that the delta variant is no more deadly than the original. sure more contagious perhaps??? imo the "more" contagious is to entice you to get vaccinated. as lots of us went on with our daily lives during 2020 without catching covid, so unless "more" contageous, why would i bother with the vaccine? they can't claim it is more deadly as that can be backed up with statistics. well, if it were not for the lies, damn lies, and statistics as practiced by the politico...

also notice they are now using percentages in reporting. cases up 50%... as an increase from 2 cases to 3 cases is not as impressive as saying a 50% increase... lies, damn lies, and statistics...


----------



## fished-out

This post was about the Canadian border opening, not Covid or anyone's vaccination status. If some don't want to get the vaccine and choose to take their chances, that's fine by me. But don't blame the Canadians if they don't want unvaccinated folks to enter the country--because that's THEIR right. IMO, the same is true of private companies, private colleges, etc. As to statistics, of course I know they're not testing all vaccinated folks with or without symptoms. It's NEVER been about symptoms, it's been about hospitalizations and deaths, and the variants that can arise if the disease is not controlled. The stats seem to prove the vaccines are very effective in preventing hospitalizations and death. At this point (June), over 98% of everyone ending up in the hospital with Covid, and 99% of everyone dying from Covid, have been unvaccinated. I'm a gambler and I don't like those odds, so I chose the vaccine. You pays your money and you takes your chances. And if anyone chooses to believe conspiracy theories about how contagious a variant is, or the inclusion of chips in the vaccine, or doctors making money from reporting more Covid cases, or-or-or-or---why that's their choice as well.


----------



## Fishcreamer

fished-out said:


> This post was about the Canadian border opening, not Covid or anyone's vaccination status. If some don't want to get the vaccine and choose to take their chances, that's fine by me. But don't blame the Canadians if they don't want unvaccinated folks to enter the country--because that's THEIR right. IMO, the same is true of private companies, private colleges, etc. As to statistics, of course I know they're not testing all vaccinated folks with or without symptoms. It's NEVER been about symptoms, it's been about hospitalizations and deaths, and the variants that can arise if the disease is not controlled. The stats seem to prove the vaccines are very effective in preventing hospitalizations and death. At this point (June), over 98% of everyone ending up in the hospital with Covid, and 99% of everyone dying from Covid, have been unvaccinated. I'm a gambler and I don't like those odds, so I chose the vaccine. You pays your money and you takes your chances. And if anyone chooses to believe conspiracy theories about how contagious a variant is, or the inclusion of chips in the vaccine, or doctors making money from reporting more Covid cases, or-or-or-or---why that's their choice as well.


----------



## Fishcreamer

I have been waiting over a year to go black bear hunting. Glad they finally are open


----------



## Shad Rap

fished-out said:


> This post was about the Canadian border opening, not Covid or anyone's vaccination status. If some don't want to get the vaccine and choose to take their chances, that's fine by me. But don't blame the Canadians if they don't want unvaccinated folks to enter the country--because that's THEIR right. IMO, the same is true of private companies, private colleges, etc. As to statistics, of course I know they're not testing all vaccinated folks with or without symptoms. It's NEVER been about symptoms, it's been about hospitalizations and deaths, and the variants that can arise if the disease is not controlled. The stats seem to prove the vaccines are very effective in preventing hospitalizations and death. At this point (June), over 98% of everyone ending up in the hospital with Covid, and 99% of everyone dying from Covid, have been unvaccinated. I'm a gambler and I don't like those odds, so I chose the vaccine. You pays your money and you takes your chances. And if anyone chooses to believe conspiracy theories about how contagious a variant is, or the inclusion of chips in the vaccine, or doctors making money from reporting more Covid cases, or-or-or-or---why that's their choice as well.


We have a winner!!!..very well said!


----------



## PatSea

fished-out said:


> This post was about the Canadian border opening, not Covid or anyone's vaccination status. If some don't want to get the vaccine and choose to take their chances, that's fine by me. But don't blame the Canadians if they don't want unvaccinated folks to enter the country--because that's THEIR right. IMO, the same is true of private companies, private colleges, etc. As to statistics, of course I know they're not testing all vaccinated folks with or without symptoms. It's NEVER been about symptoms, it's been about hospitalizations and deaths, and the variants that can arise if the disease is not controlled. The stats seem to prove the vaccines are very effective in preventing hospitalizations and death. At this point (June), over 98% of everyone ending up in the hospital with Covid, and 99% of everyone dying from Covid, have been unvaccinated. I'm a gambler and I don't like those odds, so I chose the vaccine. You pays your money and you takes your chances. And if anyone chooses to believe conspiracy theories about how contagious a variant is, or the inclusion of chips in the vaccine, or doctors making money from reporting more Covid cases, or-or-or-or---why that's their choice as well.


Very good post!


----------



## ress

Sums it up nicely. There will always be difference's but the facts don't lie. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I have been waiting for this!! We are ready to make the boat ride to peele and molest those smallmouth!!


----------



## Bassthumb

PEELEE HERE I COME!!!!!!


----------



## willy heft

Love fishing saintclair but what does it take to get in to the good old usa!!!


----------



## crestliner TS

fished-out said:


> This post was about the Canadian border opening, not Covid or anyone's vaccination status. If some don't want to get the vaccine and choose to take their chances, that's fine by me. But don't blame the Canadians if they don't want unvaccinated folks to enter the country--because that's THEIR right. IMO, the same is true of private companies, private colleges, etc. As to statistics, of course I know they're not testing all vaccinated folks with or without symptoms. It's NEVER been about symptoms, it's been about hospitalizations and deaths, and the variants that can arise if the disease is not controlled. The stats seem to prove the vaccines are very effective in preventing hospitalizations and death. At this point (June), over 98% of everyone ending up in the hospital with Covid, and 99% of everyone dying from Covid, have been unvaccinated. I'm a gambler and I don't like those odds, so I chose the vaccine. You pays your money and you takes your chances. And if anyone chooses to believe conspiracy theories about how contagious a variant is, or the inclusion of chips in the vaccine, or doctors making money from reporting more Covid cases, or-or-or-or---why that's their choice as well.


You mean if TRUDEAU doesn't want unvaccinated in, let's be real, the people have nothing to do with it!


----------



## Bullet Bob

Another oppressive ountry


----------



## fished-out

Bullet Bob said:


> Another oppressive ountry


Really? What other countries have you been to that are better than the US or Canada?


----------



## Bullet Bob

fished-out said:


> Really? What other countries have you been to that are better than the US or Canada?


None but sadly we are becoming the same.


----------



## Bullet Bob

And Canada is quietly working on their hard oppression.


----------



## ress

made me think,, i know there is certain news outlets that put a doom n gloom on most anything now a days but the border with Canada has both sides working to getting back to normal. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fished-out

Canada and the US have been strong allies for decades--or longer. However, that does not mean they are an extension of the US. In my opinion, they have traditionally had a more liberal attitude than the US when it comes to government authority to manage to what they perceive as the common good. That said, it is also my opinion Canadians have enjoyed a large degree of freedom to live as they see fit without undue interference from the government. It's different than the US, but it seems to work for them. I am proud of the US and I'm sure Canadians feel the same way about Canada. That said, I also recognize that culture and attitudes change over time and that we and our government must adapt to that change. The alternative is to go the way of every other form of government before us--decline and dissolution. While I don't care for the artificial divisions between Americans that I see being created and exploited by some politicians, the sensationalism promulgated by national media, or the rampant conspiracy theories (it seems like there's a different 1 or 3 every day) that so many Americans seem willing to believe regardless of what common sense tells us, I have complete and utter faith in the strength of our constitution and the American people to weather this storm, not by going backward to what we might perceive as better times (and having lived thru some of those periods, I will tell you that they were NOT better), but by coming together and molding the future as we continue to "form a more perfect union".


----------



## ress

Well said! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Thread has went from a discussion of the announcement of Canada's border opening to critiquing Canada's and U.S. government.
Please bring this one back on topic. 
Thanks!


----------



## fished-out

fastwater said:


> Thread has went from a discussion of the announcement of Canada's border opening to critiquing Canada's and U.S. government.
> Please bring this one back on topic.
> Thanks!


Agreed! Sorry about that!
As of right now and to my knowledge, we're still on for an August 9th opening from the US into Canada for US citizens, with a Canada to the US opening for Canadian citizens at a later date and dependent on how things go with the latest Covid variant (Delta). The Canadians still plan to strictly enforce crossing requirements (vaccination, Covid test, etc) and have already provided some enforcement indications when they fined 2 people almost $20,000 for trying to cross over from the US in July with false vaccination papers, so be warned. This is a link to the article: 2 travelers to Canada gave false COVID vaccination information. They were each fined almost $20K.
As for us letting them into the US, I'm not sure why we're holding it up, as their vaccination percentage is now greater than ours, even though they didn't have the access to vaccines that we had in the US.


----------



## fished-out

I have no idea what you're referring to, but the border to Canada is now OPEN to vaccinated US citizens, along with unvaccinated children under 12 accompanied by vaccinated parents/guardians. Saw one couple on the news headed to their cottage on the Canadian side of Lake Erie, others on TV headed to Canada with boats.


----------



## ress

also need a negative covid test 72 hrs before going across

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeonthefly

https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/travel-restrictions/border
Might want to read the "Transit through Canadian waters" section, does not appear that crossing to fish Ontario waters is permitted. Just a heads up.


----------



## joekacz

Eyeonthefly said:


> https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/travel-restrictions/border
> Might want to read the "Transit through Canadian waters" section, does not appear that crossing to fish Ontario waters is permitted. Just a heads up.


So much for buy a Canadian License.


----------



## fished-out

Eyeonthefly said:


> https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/travel-restrictions/border
> Might want to read the "Transit through Canadian waters" section, does not appear that crossing to fish Ontario waters is permitted. Just a heads up.


I read this; the rules don't look any different to me, did I miss something? Fully vaccinated, negative Covid test, use their system to upload the documents.


----------



## ress

negative test with in 72hrs

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------

